# Alternative to Autoglass?



## nixon (Dec 28, 2010)

Happy new year all!
In December my windscreen got hit by a stone from a lorry in front and it's caused a nice crack to appear (and is getting bigger). I phoned up the insurers and got put through to Autoglass who promptly booked me in for the 1st January 2011 (a full 3 weeks later, but that didn't really matter).

This morning I got left a nice voicemail at 08:45 saying the technician has phoned in sick and I would have to rebook! Now I am in a queue waiting to speak to someone at Autoglass... started the call 40 minutes ago and I'm still waiting!

Obviously I'm annoyed that a) I'm the one having to phone the general enquiries line to rebook, b) its new years day and they have 1 advisor fielding all of the calls, c) autoglass know my car is due back to the leasing company on the 7th of Jan and that I'll get a large bill if they replace the windscreen instead of me, d) that I've paid £75 excess for a load of hassle

I'll no doubt be complaining to Aviva too (the insurers on this car).

Assuming that Autoglass can't book me in before the 7th of Jan, who else can do the work? Anyone know of a good company who are either national or cover East Anglia?

thanks in advance


(rant over)

edit hmm ok so it appears that it is Auto Windscreens who are bad and not autoglass! OOPS!


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

I've had dealings with auto windscreens, they fitted one to my berlingo, it cracked after 50 miles, so they fitted another, it cracker after 50 miles, they tried saying it was a stone chip, it wasn't, the crack was coming from under the rubber but they wouldn't have it. Had a big hoo haa with them, phoned their head office, got to speak to their 'manager' who was clearly a box jockey, got no where, binned them and went to autoglass, my insurance company was not best pleased with auto windscreens, I don't think they got paid for the second windscreen.

Autoglass fitted one for me and on removal of the auto windscreens one, there was a chip on the underside that was obviously there before it was fitted.

The one autoglass fitted also seemed to be fitted a hell of a lot better, seemed to sit better. The rubber fitted perfectly whereas the auto windscreens one had gaps at one side.

Is lasted six months before another stone chip did for it, autglass promptly fitted another and it's been going strong for a good few months.

Shame on the last fitting they got glue on the paintwork, after complaining I got a 30 quid voucher for my troubles.


----------



## nixon (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Steve,
Thanks for the feedback!
I wrote the other post whilst on the phone.... and here is where we are at:

So the first post is all about Auto Windscreens.... really bad service! As I thought it was Autoglass I popped onto their website and filled in the contact us form with my mobile number. In under 30 seconds it was ringing! I said that I am trying to get through to them but have been on hold for 45 minutes! The lady phoned the number I was given and she politely told me that it was Auto Windscreens and not Autoglass ::redface:: 

I phoned up Auto windscreens again but this time pressed option 1 for the new sales - and of course got straight through! Cancelled the order completely and have asked for my excess to be given back. So all cool there (providing the £75 does come back!!).

Phoned Autoglass who were very good - they have to order the glass for my car but even with the bank holiday, they can fit it on Wednesday. So a big thumbs up to Autoglass and massive flick of the V's to Auto Windscreens!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

national windscreens did mine day after on christmas eve.very good service it was only a chip though but said if you want a full replace just give us a bell and we will sort it out.where ever in the country you may be.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Auto Windscreens seem to be crap, period. I had major hassles with them when I had to get my screen done and the insurance insisted i used them. Never again


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

Autowindscreens all the way most alternative companys dont use protection sheets etc when changing the glass and are even harder to deal with when changing a peice of glass ( if ever needed)

Gareth


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've found national windscreens to be TERRIBLE. Worst customer service, took almost a month to arrange for them to actually come and do it, everytime I spoke to them the wrong person was there or they couldn't book it because someone wasn't there (I did point out NATIONAL windscreens suggests there are more than the two employees they made out they NEEDED) and when they did finally show I couldn't tell the difference between before and after and he left marks all over my windscreen.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Auto Windscreen are not worth the effort. I'm about to start a dispute with them over the quality of the heated screen replacement they fitted. While it works of a fashion, it takes at least 3 times longer than the Ford one they replaced and I'm a bit peeved tbh. I expected a screen of equivalent quality to the one they replaced. They had to have two attempts at replacing it as the first one they bought was knackered. The electrical connections were very poorly made and two were broken. the fitter told me they had been having major quality problems with the heated screens. Doubt I'm gonna get very far but I'm going to try.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Check your insurance. Lots of ins co's are tied to autoglass and if you use someone else, they will only contribute 50 - 100 quid of the replacement cost.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

National windscreens tend to be local franchises so can vary throughout the country.
Autowindcreens are just a bunch or rank amateurs in my opinion. I worked for them as an assistant manger for a year. The quality of there glass and fitment is very low. They make a lot of there own glass which is often mis-shaped and there manufacture process is awfull.
Auotglass tends to be OEM glass, as they are owned by group company that owns or has investments in the manufacture. Also found there training and bonding sysyem is so much better than others too. I maybe be a bit biased as I worked for them as a supervisor for 5 years.

Steve


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

mkv said:


> National windscreens tend to be local franchises so can vary throughout the country.
> Autowindcreens are just a bunch or rank amateurs in my opinion. I worked for them as an assistant manger for a year. The quality of there glass and fitment is very low. They make a lot of there own glass which is often mis-shaped and there manufacture process is awfull.
> Auotglass tends to be OEM glass, as they are owned by group company that owns or has investments in the manufacture. Also found there training and bonding sysyem is so much better than others too. I maybe be a bit biased as I worked for them as a supervisor for 5 years.
> 
> Steve


Well I had to have the windscreen replaced on my 3 series workhorse by autoglass. The guy got bonding stuff all over the dashboard.

Wasnt impressed tbh.

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I wouldnt be either. They usually have a cleaning soloution called "Betaclean" for when this happens.


----------

